# Please suggest a LGA775 motherboard



## isaac12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,

My Gigabyte P35-S3G has finally given up and I'm not able to get it repaired. As I dont have the money to upgrade to a current generation system, I would like to keep using the system below - 

CPU - Intel C2D E4500 2.2Ghz (Would like to Oc the chip to atleast 2.5Ghz) /
RAM - Corsair DDR2 2x2GB 800Mhz 1.8v
GPU - MSI 8800gt 512
HDD - 2x 7200RPM Sata Spinning Drives, one optical drive.
OS - Win 7 32bit ( soon to upgrade to Win10 64bit), Linux mint 17.1 64 bit
PS - Corsair VX450W

Please suggest a motherboard I can buy to extend the life of this system that's not more than Rs3000-3500 and a store in delhi or online. I also might upgrade to an e8300 as its cheaply available on ebay so please suggest a motherbaord that will support it as well.

Thanks!


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

Try in wazirpur market or nearly your place for American Mega Trends motherboard. 
It will cost 2k to 2k5.
I am using one and performance is good life wise also.
But it has only 2 hdd support / SATA ports.
I switch  off and connect dvd when needed.


*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=231528386997


Check other motherboards with more sata ports.
Mostly chinese motherboards are having one year life only.
Till warranty of 6 months or 1 year they work good.
Keep this in mind.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Is the board in the link the one you are using? If so, how long have you been using it for? And isn't American Megatrends a BIOS company?

Also, is ebay india reliable enough?


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2015)

ebay has it's own guarantee system which is late but works but like every other e-commerce website it has it's pros and cons. Do keep in mind it's a market place and not keeps or sells porducts directly. With that being said try to deal with sellers with good rating and read reviews about a seller. Ebay al;ways has some ~8-10 % off coupons so you can get some sweet discount. Check out this motherboard :
Asus P5G41T M LX3 Motherboard LGA775 Socket | eBay


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

topgear said:


> ebay has it's own guarantee system which is late but works but like every other e-commerce website it has it's pros and cons. Do keep in mind it's a market place and not keeps or sells porducts directly. With that being said try to deal with sellers with good rating and read reviews about a seller. Ebay al;ways has some ~8-10 % off coupons so you can get some sweet discount. Check out this motherboard :
> Asus P5G41T M LX3 Motherboard LGA775 Socket | eBay



Thanks for the link! That's a good find. Do you know how can I make sure that the reviews are not fake or bought?

By the way, in case you find any more motherboards, I need only DDR2 memory. The above board is DDR3. It wont work with DDR2 memory right?


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Is the board in the link the one you are using?
> If so, how long have you been using it for?
> And isn't American Megatrends a BIOS company?
> 
> Also, is ebay india reliable enough?




Yes !
BIOS is American Megtrends.

*ami.com/



This is spec taken by "Speccy":
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	To be filled by O.E.M.
	Model	To be filled by O.E.M. (CPU 1)
	Version	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
	Chipset Vendor	Intel
	Chipset Model	P35/G33/G31
	Chipset Revision	10
	Southbridge Vendor	Intel
	Southbridge Model	82801GB (ICH7/R)
	Southbridge Revision	A1
	System Temperature	33 °C
		BIOS
		Voltage
			CPU CORE	0.888 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	0.872 V
			+3.3V	3.488 V
			+5V	5.232 V
			+12V	8.085 V
			VIN5	0.864 V
			VIN6	0.864 V
		PCI Data


I am using other model as it has 2 USB ports only an 2 SATA ports.
G31 Motherboard it is.

Try nearby market of your residence.
Wazirpur in North Delhi.
Laxmi Nagar in East Delhi.
District Center Janakpuri in West Delhi.
Nehru Place in South Delhi.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

satinder said:


> Yes !
> BIOS is American Megtrends.
> 
> This is spec taken by "Speccy":
> ...



Right. By the way, I think you need to check +12V rail. I dont think it should be as low as 8V. Not sure though. Sometimes programs report it incorrectly.


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

I have no idea about this.
12v supply may be needed for Fan in Power Supply and other power hungry devices. 
Wrong reading Possible.


I am using this board for last 1.5 years


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Thanks for the link! That's a good find. Do you know how can I make sure that the reviews are not fake or bought?



Look at how many items the seller sold, time of reviews / feedback, reviews about different items listed by the seller, rating of feedback givers etc.



> By the way, in case you find any more motherboards, I need only DDR2 memory. The above board is DDR3. It wont work with DDR2 memory right?



Check this out :
Intel G31 Motherboard With Dual Core 2 0 AND Intel FAN | eBay


----------

